# solar powered livewell



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't heard of anyone doing that, I think it's because of the size solar panel you would need, and what happens on a cloudy day? 
I have seen guys use them on top of t-tops to recharge batteries, but they aren't very powerful and usually just help hold a charged batter on a trickle.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There was a guy I met in FTL that had a panel on his pier cart that he used to power the 5 gal bucket type of baitwell with the bubbler. I believe the bubbler was 3 volt.


----------

